# Rebus Computandis



## Fanto

Hello,
Is there anyone who know what is:

BACCALAUREUS IN REBUS COMPUTANDIS

A bachelor's degree in ???

Thank you very much for your light.


----------



## Scholiast

Saluete!

This looks like a neat, but not wonderfully stylish, attempt to translate into academic Latin the idea of a Bachelor's degree in computer science, or information technology.

Could you supply more context, please?


----------



## Fanto

Thank you very much Scholiast,
Unfortunately there no more context, it is just written on one diploma I have found
Just curiosity...now I know this person got a degree in Computer Science or something in that field.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Fred_C

Fanto said:


> now I know this person got a degree in Computer Science or something in that field.



Rien n’est moins sûr.
«Computare», ça veut dire «calculer» ou «compter». Rien n’indique que ce soit des calculs à la machine, à part le fait que le mot fait penser à «computer».
Ça pourrait aussi être une manière un peu maladroite de dire «diplôme de mathématiques, d’arithmétique ou même de comptabilité». (bien qu’il existe des expressions plus précises pour dire tout ça en latin.)

Une information très utile, ce serait de savoir de quel pays vient ce diplôme. Parce que des pays différents ont des manières bien à eux de concevoir l’expression en latin moderne.


----------



## Fanto

Ah voila qui fait de notre homme un mathématicien peut-être..
Merci du détail 
Le diplome vient de Universitas Novi Brunsviri, aucune idee de ou cela se trouve et je ne pensais pas que cela puisse avoir une importance.

J'apprécie grandement votre aide a comprendre cette langue d'antan


----------



## Fred_C

L’université du Nouveau-Brunswick, au Canada.
C’est une université anglophone. La plupart des gens utilisent le latin non vraiment comme une langue, mais comme une manière d’encoder leur langue. 
Je pense donc qu’il s’agit d’informatique, par calque de l’anglais «computer science». 
Cette matière figure d’ailleurs dans la liste des matières enseignées.


----------



## Fanto

Que de chose on peut apprendre sur quelqu'un simplement en retrouvant un document.

With gratitude,


----------



## voltape

my first impression was it was ACCOUNTING, leading to a CPA degree, yet  it could well also be computing science


----------

